# Danilo al Real Madrid, è ufficiale



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2015)

Attraverso un comunicato apparso sul proprio sito il Real Madrid ha annunciato l'acquisto di Danilo, terzino destro del Porto e della nazionale brasiliana.

Il giocatore ha firmato un contratto che lo legherà ai Blancos fino al 2021.


----------



## Snake (1 Aprile 2015)

colpo sensazionale


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Aprile 2015)

Mi piace. Certo che avere Carvajal come riserva...


----------



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> colpo sensazionale



Ha battuto la concorrenza di De Sciglio.


----------



## cremone (1 Aprile 2015)

Bye Bye Arbeloa


----------



## Snake (1 Aprile 2015)

31 mil ad un anno dalla scadenza, Pinto Da Costa strikes again


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> 31 mil ad un anno dalla scadenza, Pinto Da Costa strikes again



Manco fosse un attaccante.


----------



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Manco fosse un attaccante.



Vedrai Brahimi se si conferma il prossimo anno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Aprile 2015)

Colpaccio,il prezzo è alto però il Real non si fa di questi problemi,quindi. 

Quanto vorrei Alex Sando da noi.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Attraverso un comunicato apparso sul proprio sito il Real Madrid ha annunciato l'acquisto di Danilo, terzino destro del Porto e della nazionale brasiliana.
> 
> Il giocatore ha firmato un contratto che lo legherà ai Blancos fino al 2021.



Pesce d'aprile?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

rendiamoci conto che il panchinaro del Real sarebbe il terzino più forte della serie A


----------



## 666psycho (1 Aprile 2015)

ma scusate una cosa...come fanno a fare acquisti a mercato chiuso ??


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2015)

Lo vidi lo scorso anno in EL, in fase difensiva non mi era piaciuto per niente, poco concentrato, scarsa applicazione, errori tattici banali. Allo stesso tempo però doti atletiche e tecniche davvero di prima fascia. Arriva in un grandissimo club al momento giusto della sua carriera, se si saprà applicare come si deve tempo una, due stagioni al Madrid si completa ed ha tutte le carte in regola per diventare un top del suo ruolo. Bel colpo.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma scusate una cosa...come fanno a fare acquisti a mercato chiuso ??



han trovato l'accordo adesso ma poi il giocatore arriva tranquillamente a giugno 2015.


----------



## robs91 (1 Aprile 2015)

Gran colpo del Real che si assicura uno dei migliori terzini destri al mondo.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Aprile 2015)

giocatore fantastico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2015)

Carvajal che va a fare il panchinaro  ad avercelo Dani.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Aprile 2015)

Questi si possono permettere Carvajal in panca


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Aprile 2015)

Vi ricordate che stavamo per prenderlo noi quando era ancora al Santos? 
Gran colpo comunque,impossibile competere con questi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Aprile 2015)

Ammazza, tutti quei soldi per un terzino sono molti, però stiamo parlando di uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo quindi di questi tempi assicurarsi questi potenziali fenomeni anche per cifre alte vale molto. Sento e vedo tifosi italioti che non conoscono minimamente il calcio estero dire che Danilo non è forte ed è meglio Lichtsteiner


----------



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate che stavamo per prenderlo noi quando era ancora al Santos?
> Gran colpo comunque,impossibile competere con questi.



Come Felipe Anderson 

Eh ma Braida segnala solo i giocatori già esplosi, facile così (cit.)


----------



## robs91 (2 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate che stavamo per prenderlo noi quando era ancora al Santos?
> Gran colpo comunque,impossibile competere con questi.



Ricordo la dichiarazione di Galliani"Danilo mi piace ma nel ruolo siamo già coperti con Abate"


----------

